# Chile Rellenos Puffs (TNT)



## SierraCook (Dec 30, 2004)

I was browsing around on the internet and found this recipe. I have not tried it, yet. I thought they would be good for a brunch. 


Chile Rellenos Puffs
41st Pillsbury Bake-Off® Contest, 2004

1 1/2 cups water 
1/2 cup butter 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup cornmeal 
1 teaspoon salt 
6 eggs, beaten 
3/4 cup (3 ounces) shredded Monterey Jack cheese 
3/4 cup (3 ounces) shredded Cheddar cheese 
2 4.5-ounce cans Old El Paso Chopped Green Chiles, drained 

Heat oven to 400 degrees Fahrenheit. Spray 24 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray. In 3-quart saucepan, heat water and butter over high heat to a full rolling boil. Remove from heat.

Stir in flour, cornmeal and salt until mixture forms a dough and all lumps have disappeared. Gradaully stir in beaten eggs until well blended. Stir in both cheeses and the chiles. Spoon dough evenly into sprayed muffin cups, filling each 3/4 full.

Bake for 25 to 29 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 2 minutes; remove from muffin cups. Serve warm.

Note: If 2 (12-cup) muffin pans are unavailable, spoon dough into pan; refrigerate remaining dough while baking first pan. Spoon refrigerated dough into pan; bake 28 to 35 minutes.


----------



## MJ (Jan 17, 2005)

Was this the winner? This looks awesome SierraCook. I'm going to try this very soon. Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 17, 2005)

It still have not tried this recipe, but it is still on my list.  Click the link below to see who the winner was.

http://www.pillsbury.com/bakeoff/recipesearch/showrecipe.asp?recipeID=43112


----------



## MJ (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link Sierra. That pie is making my mouth water!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The puffs sound yummie and I'm going to try them. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 6, 2005)

I made these for Super Bowl.  I baked them in a mini muffin pan at the same temperature for 15 minutes.  They worked great as appetizers.  Everyone loved them.  I think next time for a little zing I may substitute diced jalapenos for the green chiles.


----------

